# Help!



## eagle_eye0214 (Nov 12, 2014)

I've been looking at home depot for some 1/16 small rubber tube that bill hays uses to tie bands to the pouch I can't find any can any one help???


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Why not reuse old bands cut into small strips . Works just as well and will cost nothing . Rubber bands work also . If you set on small tubes check out https://simple-shot.com/


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Don't stress the particulars. TreeFork has it just right. I reuse almost every single piece of rubber I have, until my wallet screams at me to please use it!!

Rubber bands work just wonderfully and don't cost if you do it right.


----------



## eagle_eye0214 (Nov 12, 2014)

Yea I've been using little strips of rubber but every time I tie it, it tends to rip... I like the way the tubing is and I'm just trying to find a store that sells it by the roll or foot. Somewhere near me.


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

Eagle eye, you can get that tubing online at http://www.latex-tubing.com/

For tying the bands to the pouch Bill Hayes uses 1/16 ID x 1/32 wall. 
If you have a surgical supply type store in your area they might carry some.


0

Quote
MultiQuote


----------



## eagle_eye0214 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you Marco


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

I do want to try making some of those new ties bill sells where he puts the little bit of hard plastic in the end of the tiny tube they hold wonderfully you can pull pretty darn hard right against the ties and it doesn't slip at all... in his video he said you could use the little coffee stirring straws as the end...


----------



## eagle_eye0214 (Nov 12, 2014)

Yea the ones that came with the sling shot have e lasted me over 15 ties so I'm thinking of finding some of that rubber also... Do you know what size the rubber is?


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

The band Gold is better.....


----------

